# RadioFrequency Ablation For Benign Thyroid Nodules As Alternative To Surgery In UK - anyone have experience?



## samauger (Feb 14, 2017)

Hi all - new to the forum,

I have a THY2 Nodule on the left side of my Thyroid which is quite large and makes me feel really conscious of my neck and causes me some swallowing issues.

I have read about a new procedure available in the UK called Thyroid Ablation. It seems to make sense as an alternative to open surgery and seems safer - has anyone had this done?

There is an information evening on March 9th at Spire Southampton (UK) I am going to go to to hear about it from the Doctors involved.

I heard about it from this website:

www.thyroidablation.co.uk

Thank you in advance

Sam


----------



## KeepOnGoing (Jan 2, 2013)

Hello.

I'm in the UK - this is clearly new as it wasn't offered when I had a nodule which appeared (well, nobody was quite sure but everyone assumed) benign.

There are two issues I'd want clarifying (apart from the cost, which is never mentioned!)

1. What if the nodule turns out to be malignant? Mine was never supposed to be malignant, but turned out to be follicular variant of papillary carcinoma. Do you just never find out you've got cancer? Wait for it to reappear (which it might never do!)? I'd want some clarity unless you are really certain it's benign through and through.

2. What about longer term recurrence rates? 5 years is not very long in the life of a thyroid. Does it have any long term consequences? How likely is it that it will regrow? What if you have (or develop) hashimotos or whatever?

It's a really interesting idea but I'd like much more information before I committed. Having had a partial, followed by completion thyroidectomy, I can see why you might want to avoid surgery - looking back, I'd probably have kept the other half of my thyroid and taken my chances, but I know lots of people feel absolutely fine post thyroidectomy.

Do let us know what you find out. You'll probably find they've been offering this in the US for years!


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

> Published clinical results suggest an average volume reduction of 70-80% in each treated nodule.


Sounds good if you only have 1 or 2 nodules but most people have many more - my thyroid was filled with nodules per my surgeon which is why I could never stabilize on medications.


----------



## KeepOnGoing (Jan 2, 2013)

Hello again

Just wondered if you went to the information evening, and what you found out.

Would be interested to know what they can offer.


----------

